# Geranium Rose EO



## Seawolfe (Jan 15, 2015)

I just got this in from SMR for a veery good price. I wasn't expecting much because I'm not a huge florals fan, and, well, it was inexpensive. 

Holy wow I can't stop sniffing the bottle! I want to spill it just so I can keep smelling it! I did a search here and only saw FOs. How does it soap? Should I expect acceleration? Any tips or advise for blending?


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 15, 2015)

My Rose Geranium does not accelerate. But of course no guarantees. I see it is not pure Rose Geranium so not sure how it will soap. Was wondering why it was such a good price. A couple of years ago I bought 2 lbs of RG and love it, then I managed to spill half a pound of it, was not happy.


----------



## LanaBanana (Jan 16, 2015)

I have had great success using rose geranium. Mine is not that particular brand though. It has not accelerated for me but I'm not one to make swirls and designs...my soaps are pretty plain so I don't have experience in whether it gives you time for playing. Rose geranium sticks very well. You don't need much either. I use it like I would lavender. It also blends well with lavender for a feminine, flowery smell. If you like the smell now, you will probably like it in soap!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 16, 2015)

I love it blended with palmarosa and petitgrain.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 16, 2015)

Their patchouli prices are very good! Anybody every try their patch?


----------



## TVivian (Jan 16, 2015)

Well I just ordered a 4oz bottle so I'll let you know how it behaves lol.... I'm such a sucker for a good deal!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 16, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Their patchouli prices are very good! Anybody every try their patch?



I ordered 4 oz and its definitely patchouli! Perhaps less of that dirt smell to my nose. I cant wait to soap with it - I think it will be a very nice base note with something. Maybe citrus?



TVivian said:


> Well I just ordered a 4oz bottle so I'll let you know how it behaves lol.... I'm such a sucker for a good deal!



I'm soaping with it this weekend probably - we can compare notes.

I do have to give a plug here: SMR was the first place I ever ordered from, and I have never regretted any of my purchase from from them. I have tried stuff from other places and end up coming back to SMR because I find the quality very dependable and the customer service very good. I always forget to order something or have a question and Monica fixes it for me or answers my question.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 23, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Their patchouli prices are very good! Anybody every try their patch?



I made some test soaps with it and I really like it - I did not scent strongly at all (per hubby's request), and its really lovely and gentle. But I haven't tested a lot of patchouli's so there is that, but we are both quite pleased with it.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 23, 2015)

Seawolfe said:


> I made some test soaps with it and I really like it - I did not scent strongly at all (per hubby's request), and its really lovely and gentle. But I haven't tested a lot of patchouli's so there is that, but we are both quite pleased with it.



Which patch did you get from them, premium or regular? Those are pretty good prices and I'd love one that smells sweeter/less earthy.


----------



## biarine (Jan 23, 2015)

I love rose geranium with ylang ylang, rosewood and palmarosa


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 23, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Which patch did you get from them, premium or regular? Those are pretty good prices and I'd love one that smells sweeter/less earthy.



I got the premiumum, and that's a good description, sweeter and less earthy.


----------

